# Product suggestions??



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel has a very cottony coat, she always looks like she's ready to explode with fluff!! I use a conditioner on her after shampoo . She doesn't really mat, but I keep up with the brushing daily. Any suggestions for products to "calm" her hair down some? I've let it grow out some, usually have it shorter.Here are a couple of pics after her bath, today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, I don't have any experience w/this so take it for it is worth---I would try a human product for frizz like John Frieda. Use very little, rub it in your hands and pat down the coat, gently. You may have to work it into the ends a bit. I am not sure what it may do, but it might be worth a try. Let us know what you end up with. . . at least your hands won't be frizzy afterward!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Deborah, bless her heart. I swear by Pure Paws. Gosh, I love it. I am sure there are other great products out there as well, but geez, I just love Pure Paws.

What I did, was, do you know Crystal? Pampered Pet boutique. She is actually a member here, can't remember her screen name, sorry, but can find out. But I called her, and descirbed all my kids coats, and she reccomended, exactly which Pure Paw Products to use. 

Laurel is so darn cute. There is a fantastic conditioner, by Pure Paws, called Utlra Silk, and I mix it with Pure Paws, Otatmeal and Aloe Vera Conditioner. Amazing stuff.

Mia has a curly, cottony coat, but what this Pure Paws does, is amazing. If you want I would contact Crystal. She is so good and recommending the right products.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Deborah, I don't have any experience w/this so take it for it is worth---I would try a human product for frizz like John Frieda. Use very little, rub it in your hands and pat down the coat, gently. You may have to work it into the ends a bit. I am not sure what it may do, but it might be worth a try. Let us know what you end up with. . . at least your hands won't be frizzy afterward!


That is what I've been using on her now. It works for me, and all tangles come out, but still super puffy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh Deborah, bless her heart. I swear by Pure Paws. Gosh, I love it. I am sure there are other great products out there as well, but geez, I just love Pure Paws.
> 
> What I did, was, do you know Crystal? Pampered Pet boutique. She is actually a member here, can't remember her screen name, sorry, but can find out. But I called her, and descirbed all my kids coats, and she reccomended, exactly which Pure Paw Products to use.
> 
> ...





Thanks Christine, I'll give the pure paws a try!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't laugh Deborah, but I am so sold on emu oil that I even use it on my babies! Very, very, very little, but it is an amazing thing & so, so safe. You might try mixing some w/a little water in a spray bottle (shake it each time before spraying, and spray them lightly before a brush. It would probably help the coat & the skin. If you get too much it would be oily though.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I think she looks gorgeous just the way she is. Thats what Pipper's coat is like and I think everything about him is perfect. Of coarse I just might be a little biased. :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

i have been using Espree for both Snuggles (Yorkie) and Chrissy and find that both the Shampoo and the Conditioner work the best for both of them. I used Earth Bath Shampoo and Conditioner last week and Chrissy looked like a big Marshmallo. Her hair is thick to begin with and I did see quite a difference. So, for me, I will stick to Espree for both of them. BTW... I can only purchase Espree in Petco since Petsmart does not carry their products.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Don't laugh Deborah, but I am so sold on emu oil that I even use it on my babies! Very, very, very little, but it is an amazing thing & so, so safe. You might try mixing some w/a little water in a spray bottle (shake it each time before spraying, and spray them lightly before a brush. It would probably help the coat & the skin. If you get too much it would be oily though.


I had to look that one up!! LOL the fat of the emu! I see that Vita Cost, a place I order things from carries it !


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> i have been using Espree for both Snuggles (Yorkie) and Chrissy and find that both the Shampoo and the Conditioner work the best for both of them. I used Earth Bath Shampoo and Conditioner last week and Chrissy looked like a big Marshmallo. Her hair is thick to begin with and I did see quite a difference. So, for me, I will stick to Espree for both of them. BTW... I can only purchase Espree in Petco since Petsmart does not carry their products.


We have a PetCo here, so I can try that as well!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> I think she looks gorgeous just the way she is. Thats what Pipper's coat is like and I think everything about him is perfect. Of coarse I just might be a little biased. :thumbsup: :wub:


Thank you , I think Laurel is perfect too.... Just a little puffy!!! Like a little pekingese!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

If you need her to look its best, (on special occasions) you could gently hot iron her hair. A lot of the breeders do that on show days to get that great, straight, silky look. Just be careful that the iron isn't too hot for her hair type, and spritz it before the iron.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sassy's mommy said:


> If you need her to look its best, (on special occasions) you could gently hot iron her hair. A lot of the breeders do that on show days to get that great, straight, silky look. Just be careful that the iron isn't too hot for her hair type, and spritz it before the iron.


I've been thinking about that? Do you use a regular flat iron, and spritz it with a leave on spray??


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> I've been thinking about that? Do you use a regular flat iron, and spritz it with a leave on spray??


I have on occasion ironed Sassy's hair. I always just use her spray on--leave in conditioner. I use the regular (small barrell...it is only about 1"wide) iron.

The only part I ever have to iron is above her rear legs. She seems to damage that hair laying on the carpet and it wants to be puffy.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love Chris Christensen spectrum 10. I also use pure paws ultra silk about every 2-3 baths.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I use Pure Paws, but I can't say I am super impressed with the products. I think they work about equal with other products I have used, so as of the time being I have just stuck with them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Pure Paws too,and a bit of Cowboy Magic watered down, Then if I want them to look less poufy,I used a flat iron but as soon as it would rain or get humid,they'd fluff right back out. Usually it would last a couple days and as the hair soaked up the Cowboy Magic,it would foof up again.Emily and Sasha have thick cottony fur, Rylee an dBitsy have thinner silky fur...
I finally gave up and trimmed Emily and Sasha,they were the foofiest. Emily and Rylee have perfectly wonderful silky fur ,not as thick.so I didnt' have to use much other than pure paws and an occation flat iron.
After I saw how much less work it was,I trimmed Rylee and Bitsy down too,since we travel so much...

Keeping a cottony coat,under control takes daily grooming and conditioning ...even then it will still be fluffier than a thinner silky coat...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel is the only one with the cottony coat. Violet's is slky and never tangles or mats and it dries quickly, Dewey has a silky coat as well. Hardy has a coarser, straight coat that also doesn't tangle or mat. Since she's the only one that I really have to watch for mats, I'm looking for all you guys input!! I thank you!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like to use a heavier conditioner on poofy coats...and I often leave just a little bit in. Pantene and Crown Royal are my normal go-to's for this.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

TLR said:


> I love Chris Christensen spectrum 10. I also use pure paws ultra silk about every 2-3 baths.


Just out of curiosity, is there a reason why you only use the pure paws ultra silk every 2-3 baths? I've heard a lot of people that just use it once in a while so I was wondering if there was a reason for that, like if it's not safe to use weekly/every bath?


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

BellaNotte said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a reason why you only use the pure paws ultra silk every 2-3 baths? I've heard a lot of people that just use it once in a while so I was wondering if there was a reason for that, like if it's not safe to use weekly/every bath?
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


No, I am sure it is safe to use weekly. I just don't find that I need the extra conditioning that often. I am sure it depends on the coat. Ben has a pretty silky coat and it's not that thick so it tends to flatten him a little.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe try "Kinky Kurly Know Today." You can get this at Target. It is a leave-in conditioner for kinks and matts. After blow dry, you can rub a dab in the palm of your hands and smooth the coat. Also, my breeder recommended Pantene products too!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I'll try a little of this and a little of that and see which ones work for Laurel.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

Depending on how much you want to spend on this lol I have found the following leave-in mix to work really well...

Plush puppy blow dry cream, 1 tsp
Plush puppy swishy coat, 2 tsp
If really poofy, a smidge of Plush puppy seabreeze oil

Mix with warm water in a 1 gallon jug and pour on after regular shampoo/conditioner. Leave in. Then dry on warm (not hot) with hair dryer using an oblong brush to pull hair straight down while drying.

That is a lot of $ to spend on product though but it really does help with poofiness.


----------

